# Homemade ravioli



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Being one of very few girls on this board, I guess I'll keep the gender biases alive and post some more in the kitchen section. haha. Anyways, tonight I tried to make homemade ravioli. I need some more practice, but it wasn't too terrible. The filling is apple, goat cheese, parmesean, walnut, poppy seed and nutmeg. Behold:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Right on Heather! My son was just asking me about making ravioli this weekend. Talk about perfect timing!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! If you want I can ask my grandma how she prepare that, she often do that on WE since 50 years and they are filled with ricotta and spinach, I like to be bombed by her


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks delicious, Heather.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Does Squid sense the possibility of "Ravioli Bombs" in the future of CigarLive? <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

heather...very cool. Keep in mind...really just about anything can go in the filling. THis ais great Heather. I appreciate it.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... Does Squid sense the possibility of "Ravioli Bombs" in the future of CigarLive? <G>


Ha! That'd be funny, if you could figure out how to ship them frozen. Or dried.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

When do we eat?


----------

